# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Nuevo mapa de humedad de suelo

## Luján

Aquí os pongo el último mapa de humedad relativa del suelo que ha generado la AEMET.

Es del 31 de agosto, y se renueva cada 10 días (teóricamente. Una vez llevaba un desfase de 15 días y no lo actualizaron hasta que se lo hice saber)

Como se puede observar, el suelo (¿10-15cm?) está seco en casi toda la Península Ibérica, pero esto no significa que haya humedad en capas inferiores, y mucho menos que los acuíferos estén llenos como nunca desde hace muchos años.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aquí os pongo el último mapa de humedad relativa del suelo que ha generado la AEMET.
> 
> Es del 31 de agosto, y se renueva cada 10 días (teóricamente. Una vez llevaba un desfase de 15 días y no lo actualizaron hasta que se lo hice saber)
> 
> Como se puede observar, el suelo (¿10-15cm?) está seco en casi toda la Península Ibérica, pero esto no significa que haya humedad en capas inferiores, y mucho menos que los acuíferos estén llenos como nunca desde hace muchos años.


La buena noticia es que los acuíferos deberían de estar llenos o bastante llenos, por lo que, con nada que caigan un par de chaparrones, ya vuelve la tierra a estar saturada...

Habrá que estar atento a este mes de septiembre. De por sí, este mes, no suele generar aportaciones de importancia, pero su humedad, prepara la saturación de las cuencas que, como es lógico, marca el inicio de las escorrentías si las borrascas acompañan  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

^^ Bueno, los acuíferos no creo que determinen demasiado la humedad de la capa superficial. Vamos, están con frecuencia a cientos de metros de profundidad!! 

La saturación dependerá más de las propias características (textura y profundidad) y gestión del suelo, amén de la permeabilidad del lecho rocoso.

De toas formas, la aportación a los ríos sí que será grande. Acuíferos cargados = fuentes que manan a mucha más presión  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Rescato este hilo para subir la última imagen de humedad de suelo que ha generado la AEMET (milagrosamente la han generado el día de hoy, cuando suelen tardar bastante más).

Lástima de no haber guardado la anterior, donde casi todo lo azul era verde, pero lo naranja seguía siendo naranja.


La situación en la vertiente mediterránea comienza a ser insostenible.

Se ha notado sobremanera la ausencia de lluvias otoñales (ni una sola DANA)

----------


## sergi1907

> La situación en la vertiente mediterránea comienza a ser insostenible.
> 
> Se ha notado sobremanera la ausencia de lluvias otoñales (ni una sola DANA)


En algunas zonas empieza a ser preocupante, el suelo está muy, muy seco.

Y las previsiones no apuntan a cambios :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Es lo que yo digo, si no nos vienen lluvias de levante, DANAS o lo que sean, no nos quedará más remedio que quitar el Sistema Ibérico. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Salut

^^ En general, todo el tercio "central" de la Península las está pasando bastante canutas.  Y eso se deja notar (y mucho) en todo el Valle del Ebro, la costa valenciana, etc.

Parece que este año, o entran por Andalucía o entran por Galicia!!

----------


## DonQuijote

Pues hoy ha entrado una buena borrasca por todo el valle del Ebro ya vereis como se desborda como todos los años.

----------


## Varanya

> Rescato este hilo para subir la última imagen de humedad de suelo que ha generado la AEMET (milagrosamente la han generado el día de hoy, cuando suelen tardar bastante más).
> 
> Lástima de no haber guardado la anterior, donde casi todo lo azul era verde, pero lo naranja seguía siendo naranja.
> 
> 
> La situación en la vertiente mediterránea comienza a ser insostenible.
> 
> Se ha notado sobremanera la ausencia de lluvias otoñales (ni una sola DANA)


Aquí tenéis los mapas de las semanas anteriores. A mi ya me paso alguna vez que quería comparar pero no podía acceder a ellos una vez cargados los nuevos, así que los guardo de vez en cuando.

Mapa del 10-02-11 (se notaban las semanas que tuvimos de anticiclón):


Mapa del 31-01-11:


Mapa del 20-01-11:


Mapa del 10-01-11 (el máximo de lo que llevamos de año hidrológico):


Y hasta aquí puedo leer... no tengo más guardados.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Actualización del mapa de humedad a 28 de febrero.

Los azules vuelven a desaparecer y los naranjas permanecen.

----------


## perdiguera

> Actualización del mapa de humedad a 28 de febrero.
> 
> Los azules vuelven a desaparecer y los naranjas permanecen.


No sólo permanecen sino que aumentan en extensión  :Mad:  :Mad: 
Esperemos que el episodio de lluvias que aquí comenzó anoche mejore esas humedades, aunque como los mapas son decenales no tendremos mucha mejora si no dura la lluvia.

----------


## sergi1907

Para que cambie la situación deberíamos tener unos cuantos episodios de lluvia continuada.

Gran parte de la cuenca del Ebro lleva demasiado tiempo en naranja :Frown:

----------


## Salut

[QUISQUILLOSO]




> como los mapas son *decenales* no tendremos mucha mejora


¿Cada diez años?
[/QUISQUILLOSO]

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> [QUISQUILLOSO]
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Cada diez años?
> [/QUISQUILLOSO]


Jeje

Creo que se refería a una decena de días. Pero ¿cómo se diría?

Si para 15 días se dice quincenal y para 15 años quinquenal, para 10 días sería decenal, resultando para 10 años "dequenal"

¿no?

 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Bueno bueno, resulta que decenal significa diez años y década son diez cosas que pueden ser días.
Lo he aprendido hoy consultando el diccionario de la RAE.
Para mi década eran diez años, la RAE dice que también puede ser pero sólo referido a las décadas de un siglo, y una decena de cosas eran diez cosas, pues se ve que no:

La RAE dixit:
*década.*
(Del lat. decăda, y este del gr. δεκάς).
1. f. Serie de diez.
2. f. En el Ejército, conjunto de diez hombres.
3. f. Período de diez días. La primera década de febrero.
4. f. Período de diez años referido a las decenas del siglo. La segunda década de este siglo.
5. f. decenio.
6. f. En una obra histórica, división compuesta de diez libros o diez capítulos. Las décadas de Tito Livio. Las décadas de Juan de Barros.
7. f. Historia de diez personajes. La década de Césares, de Antonio de Guevara.

*
decenio.*
(Del lat. decennĭum).

1. m. Período de diez años.

*decenal.*
(Del lat. decennālis).

1. adj. Que sucede o se repite cada decenio.
2. adj. Que dura un decenio.

*decena.*
(Del lat. decēna, n. de decēni, de diez en diez).

1. f. Conjunto de diez unidades.
2. f. Mús. Octava de la tercera.




Ya veis como cambian las cosas, con un simple mapa de la humedad del suelo.
Un saludo y gracias Salut.

----------


## Salut

^^ Los "daños colaterales" siempre son buenos para aprender cosas nuevas  :Smile: 

@Lujan: Quinquenal son "cinco años". Ais, que poco "sovietizados" estamos  :Stick Out Tongue: 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plan_Quinquenal_(URSS)

----------


## perdiguera

Eso de quinquenios lo saben como nadie los funcionarios, aparte de los trienios, claro. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí teneis los últimos mapas de humedad. Aprovecho, y pongo también el de lluvias de Marzo, que han sido más repartidas :Wink: .

Precipitación acumulada Hasta Marzo:


Precipitación acumulada en Marzo:


Humedad del suelo Hasta Marzo:

----------


## ben-amar

Con estas ultimas lluvias de hoy me imagino que, aunque sea levemente, cambiara un poco.

----------


## sergi1907

Esperemos que con toda la primavera por delante, vayan desapareciendo el naranja y el amarillo.

Para las próximas dos semanas no dan mucha lluvia :Frown: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

El último mapa de humedad que hay en la web de la AEMET es del 10 de abril, con un retraso de 16 días, o lo que es lo mismo, un mapa.

Lo malo: El azul ha desaparecido
Lo bueno: Seguro que el del 20 de abril y el del 30 serán menos naranja y un poco más azul.



Ahora mismo les escribo para que tengan en cuenta actualizarlo.

----------


## Salut

^^ Los meteorólogos también se merecen unas vacaciones!!  :Wink: 

Bueno, aquí el suelo estaba tan seco que se ha bebido hasta la última gota caída del cielo... y ni siquiera bastaba pa regar bien las plantitas  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, aquí está el mapa correspondiente al día 20. La situación no parece haber mejorado mucho. Esperemos que las lluvias de estos últimos 10  días coloreen un poco el mapa

----------


## Luján

Bueno, este es el texto de respuesta que me han enviado al quejarme por la tardanza de 6 días en colocar el mapa de humedad de suelo en la web de la AEMET.

Hay que reconocer que, como excusa, está bien.




> Buenos días, le informamos que el mapa del "porcentaje de la humedad del  suelo sobre la saturación" se elabora en base a los resultados de la  aplicación de un modelo reticular de balance hídrico que se alimenta de  datos relativos a una serie de variables meteorológicas. Ello implica todo un proceso, que se  lleva a cabo diariamente, mediante el cual, y después de la previa  captura y depuración de los datos de entrada, se efectúa la evaluación  de dicho balance hídrico (lo cual requiere el cálculo de algunas variables intermedias, como, por  ejemplo, la evapotranspiración potencial).  Dado que este proceso no es, en gran parte, automático y se realiza día a  día, y puesto que, como es obvio, no todos los días son hábiles, ningún  producto resultante de dicho proceso -como es el mapa al que se alude-  puede obtenerse de forma inmediata (menos aún si, como es el caso actual, hay una secuencia  de varios días festivos), siendo inevitable que, a ese efecto, haya un  desfase de, al menos, uno o dos días hábiles con respecto a la fecha de  referencia del producto de que se trate (en este caso, el último día de cada decena de un mes  dado).  Todo ello explica que el mapa referido al 20 de abril de 2011 no haya  podido generarse hasta la fecha de ayer, 26 de abril, segundo día hábil  posterior a la fecha de referencia del mapa mencionado.

----------


## REEGE

No está mal... al menos han aclarado esa tardanza...
Jope Luján... como te "codeas" con gente importante para el foro... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Tema aclarado pues. Ha sido culpa de la semana santa y las vacaciones  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

pues bonitas fotos, una cosa, como cambia la humedad del suelo, verdad, es fascinante, hasta luego :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno, aquí está el mapa correspondiente al día 20. La situación no parece haber mejorado mucho. Esperemos que las lluvias de estos últimos 10  días coloreen un poco el mapa



Aaaargh, que se me seca el Gudalquivir!!!

_¡¡Qué llueva que llueva, la Virgen de la cueva, los pajaritos cantan la nubes se levantan que sí, que no, que caiga un chaparrón!!_

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que mis plegarías han surgido efecto. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Aaaargh, que se me seca el Gudalquivir!!!
> 
> _¡¡Qué llueva que llueva, la Virgen de la cueva, los pajaritos cantan la nubes se levantan que sí, que no, que caiga un chaparrón!!_


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ahora ya tenemos el nuevo mapa de humedad. Y por el Oeste vuelven los colores verdoso e incluso un poco de azul. Aunque por el Este sigue la cosa bastente seca.

----------


## ben-amar

> Parece que mis plegarías han surgido efecto.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora ya tenemos el nuevo mapa de humedad. Y* por el Oeste vuelven los colores verdoso e incluso un poco de azul*. Aunque por el Este sigue la cosa bastente seca.


¡¡como para que no este mas humedo, con la que ha caido!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Lo siento por nuestros amigos del Este, seguro que ya les llegara a ellos.

----------


## Salut

La noche del lunes al martes llovió con bastante intensidad unas cuantas horas. Pero con lo que casca el sol a estas alturas del año, en 3 días se ha vuelto a secar una barbaridad el suelo  :Frown: 

A ver si llegan unas cuantas borrascas más, sobre todo a principios/mediados de junio, y nos dejan un veranito algo más húmedo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

A día 12 de mayo, se publica el mapa de humedad de suelo de la AEMET correspondiente al 10 de mayo. Aquí está:



Ya va tocando que desaparezcan los azules, y que se extienda el naranja.  :Frown: 

Se echan de menos más borrascas y tormentas primaverales.

----------


## ben-amar

Esperemos que siga lloviendo, aunque sea poquito cada vez, y que se mantenga un tiempecillo mas esa humedad.

----------


## Azakán

Qué manía estamos cogiendo aquí un poco con que llueva de más. Que esto no es Escocia ni Holanda ni debe serlo.

Lo que no podemos empeñarnos es en seguir unos modos de vida gastando aquí más agua que en esos países.

Es esencial para el mantenimiento de nuestro ecosistema el que haya sequía en verano. Lo mismo que es necesario que el suelo se empape en invierno (y en muchas zonas de Levante ni eso), es necesario que se seque totalmente en verano. Sino no habría encinas, habría hayas, veríamos el sol la cuarta parte del tiempo que lo vemos, y estaría todo continuamente lleno de barro. No existirían las plantas aromáticas como el tomillo, el romero, la jara... y muchísimas más plantas y animales que son únicas aquí, precisamente por esa sequía estival.

No somos conscientes de que ahora llegan tiempos secos *y debe ser así.* Y al que no le guste y prefiera humedad eterna y hayedos que se vaya, este no es su sitio.

----------


## Luján

> Qué manía estamos cogiendo aquí un poco con que llueva de más. Que esto no es Escocia ni Holanda ni debe serlo.
> 
> Lo que no podemos empeñarnos es en seguir unos modos de vida gastando aquí más agua que en esos países.
> 
> Es esencial para el mantenimiento de nuestro ecosistema el que haya sequía en verano. Lo mismo que es necesario que el suelo se empape en invierno (y en muchas zonas de Levante ni eso), es necesario que se seque totalmente en verano. Sino no habría encinas, habría hayas, veríamos el sol la cuarta parte del tiempo que lo vemos, y estaría todo continuamente lleno de barro. No existirían las plantas aromáticas como el tomillo, el romero, la jara... y muchísimas más plantas y animales que son únicas aquí, precisamente por esa sequía estival.
> 
> No somos conscientes de que ahora llegan tiempos secos *y debe ser así.* Y al que no le guste y prefiera humedad eterna y hayedos que se vaya, este no es su sitio.


Tienes razón en casi todo.

Y digo casi todo ya que una cosa es que la vegetación mediterránea necesite del clima mediterráneo, con sequía estival y humedad invernal, pero el problema viene en que la sequía cada vez comienza más pronto (estamos en Mayo, plena primavera. Debería llover y el suelo estar húmedo) y termina más tarde (el último año ni siquiera hubo DANAS otoñales) y eso, evidentemente, no es bueno.

Por otro lado, los hayedos peninsulares (que los hay) necesitan de ese agua que debería caer y no cae en estas fechas.


Así que, como podrás comprobar, no es manía con que llueva y llueva y llueva por siempre jamás, sino con que llueva, en su momento, pero que llueva.


Y los que quieran 365 días de Sol y sin lluvia, pues que se vayan al desierto (que ni allí) que éste tampoco es su sitio.

----------


## Azakán

No estoy tan de acuerdo contigo.

El esparto en algunas zonas del centro de la Península no está por casualidad. Es una zona bastante seca y hay muchos años donde el suelo ni se llega a encharcar. Y esto es así naturalmente, no por cambio climático ni nada de eso. Los romanos ya llamaron a Albacete "campus espartarius".
Yo veo la hierba verde y hay muchos años, donde en un 12 de mayo como hoy ya vivía inmerso en el amarillo.

Este año se escapa de la media por encima, no por abajo, en cuanto a precipitaciones. 

Si no llega la sequía, que como te digo es necesaria porque es a lo que está adaptado nuestro ecosistema -salvo OK, una franja normalmente de menos de 100 km en el extremo norte y algún punto de zonas montañosas- entonces sí será anómalo.

Y repito, lo que no podemos hacer es vivir poniendo campos de golf como en Escocia y regadíos sin tregua en el "campus espartarius", y quejarnos de que "no hay agua".

----------


## ben-amar

No tienen nada que ver los campos de golf ni el abuso en el consumo con lo que se esta hablando: la humedad del suelo.
Con epocas de lluvia cada vez mas cortas y con menor cantidad de precipitaciones y con veranos, con sus sequias, cada vez mas largos y con temperaturas mas altas......., el  resultado se va viendo sobre la marcha= desertizacion

----------


## Azakán

> No tienen nada que ver los campos de golf ni el abuso en el consumo con lo que se esta hablando: la humedad del suelo.
> Con epocas de lluvia cada vez mas cortas y con menor cantidad de precipitaciones y con veranos, con sus sequias, cada vez mas largos y con temperaturas mas altas......., el  resultado se va viendo sobre la marcha= desertizacion


Eso es falso. Por lo menos este año. 

Y además, cada vez hay más bosque, y cada vez hay más árboles. Allí donde se los deja crecer, claro.

La desertización la está creando el hombre. 
Allá donde no ponemos la mano, allá que está creciendo el bosque y propagándose los árboles. Cualquiera que se aleje de las zonas donde más barbaridades se cometen, lo puede ver.

Otra cosa es que hagamos barbaridades, o sea cosas que van en contra de la naturaleza, como son los regadíos, como es el cargarse bosque autóctono para hacer urbanizaciones (que sigue haciéndose), como es también, repoblar con especies que no pintan nada en un sitio y que lo único que hacen es generar incendios que se cargan ecosistemas enteros. etc. porque incluso muchas de las actuaciones "medioambientales" que estamos haciendo, lo que hacemos es cargarnos la propia naturaleza y sus ritmos. Eso es lo que destruye. 

Repito, en todo terreno que esté alejado de nuestra influencia nefasta, no sólo no se está desertizando sino lo contrario, el bosque avanza y las especies autóctonas, vegetales y animales, aumentan.

----------


## Salut

Bueno Azakán, creo que los datos son los datos:




La reducción de las precipitaciones en la cabecera del Tajo han caído una barbaridad, así que no es tan "anti-ecológico" esperar más lluvia... porque realmente sería volver a la normalidad.

----------


## Azakán

Hombre, pues yo conociendo la zona como la conozco, lo que pongo muy en duda es la validez de los datos anteriores a la construcción del Trasvase, más bien creo que fueron terriblemente manipulados al alza para favorecer dicha construcción.

En el año 1996/1997 cayeron bestialidades de precipitación. Llegó a haber terribles inundaciones en muchas zonas, y según esa tabla ese año estaría simplemente en la media de esas aportaciones anteriores a la construcción del Trasvase. Sencillamente no me lo creo.

Y de lo que hablo es por otra parte, de desertización. Cualquiera puede observar la vegetación en fotos de la España de los años 50, y compararlas con otras actuales de las mismas zonas. ¿Desertización? En absoluto, al contrario. 

Exceptuando, claro, zonas donde hemos puesto nuestra manaza.

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡Vale,  pues tu mismo!!

----------


## Azakán

Pues nada. Yo mismo.

Si no te crees lo que te digo, si no te crees lo que hablan por sí solo las fotos históricas que hay por todos lados o al menos yo estoy harto de ver, esas fotos que hablan de un país de hace un siglo que era un páramo desértico de verdad, coge el servidor cartográfico de la Comunidad de Madrid, que es el único que he visto de las comunidades por donde me muevo que tiene este servicio: ortofotos históricas de varios años desde el 46 hasta el 2009, y busca cualquier zona de bosque actual autóctono donde no hayan construido urbanizaciones ni plantado pinos (que casi siempre arden), y te retrotraes en el tiempo, a ver si hay más desierto en el 2009 que en el 46 o el 75, o resulta que hay bastante más arbolado y bosque. Es más, para que sea más representativo no te cojas sierra, cógete la parte árida de Madrid que es el Sureste, Arganda, Perales de Tajuña, Valdelaguna, Chinchón... y búscate las zonas de bosque autóctono, que las hay, y las comparas con cómo eran en el 46 o el 56 o el 75, a ver si se desertiza, o resulta que es el arbolado el que avanza, década tras década. Igual te llevas una sorpresa. http://www.madrid.org/cartografia/pl...Visor.htm?3D=N

Si queremos ver aumentar el bosque solo tenemos que dejarlo en paz. Dejar de meter nuestras sucias manos. Con dejar de cultivar los campos limítrofes a los bosques, estos se expanden solitos, por años de sequía que haya (que los ha habido terribles en estos 50 años, el último el 2005).

Quizá no os deis cuenta porque vivís en zonas donde los últimos vestigios de vegetación autóctona fueron arrasados hace mucho, y no sois conscientes de su fuerza (lenta eso sí).

----------


## Luján

No se puede negar que algunos (sólo algunos) bosques se están regenerando por sí sólos.

Pero hay que plantearse algo más que el crecimiento cuantitativo neto del último siglo.

Dices que hace un siglo no había árboles allí donde ahora crecen. Bien pero, ¿Los había hace doscientos? Seguramente sí, por tanto los bosques no "crecen" sólo recuperan lo que les fue, literalmente, arrancado.

Otra pregunta que hay que hacerse es, ¿están creciendo los bosques endémicos o tan sólo son meras repoblaciones naturales de especies mejor adaptadas a las condiciones actuales?

Otra más: ¿Estos bosques que crecen ahora por sí mismos son esos que se ven tan "naturalmente" colocados en filas y columnas?

Y todas estas preguntas tienen respuestas que, quizás, no te gusten. Como ejemplo, Canarias. Más concretamente Gran Canaria. Me explico:

Hace varios siglos, Las Afortunadas lo eran realmente, con bosques de pino canario (endémico y sobreviviente al fuego) que se extendían en las vertientes sureñas desde casi la misma costa hasta el techo de la especie (cerca de los 1800msnm). Hace 40 años, apenas quedaban vestigios de estos bosques en las laderas soleadas del sur. Curiosamente, se han ido desplazando hacia las vertientes más sombrías del norte (especialmente en Gran Canaria, donde el efecto del mar de nubes, aún existiendo es menor).

La causa de que falten pinos en el sur: el Ser "Humano".
La causa de que se exitendan hacia el norte: la sequía.

Actualmente, hay más población de pino que hace 40 años, "gracias" a una "esmerada" labor de repoblación por parte de las autoridades. Lo único bueno de esta repoblación: que los pinos no forman hileras. Lo más grave, que no se repobló con el pino canario que allí existía, sino con pino gallego, por ejemplo, que arraiga más rápido y es más económico (curiosamente), o al menos eso dicen, que el endémico.

Una consecuencia de esta "esperada" labor: Los terrenos quemados en incendios tardan muchísimo más en recuperarse que con pino canario. Quizás esa era la idea al final de todo: La "repoblación gallega" se realizó antes de que las leyes impidieran usar el terreno y la madera quemada.


Acutaciones similares se han dado, se dan, y se darán, sin duda, también en la Península.

----------


## Azakán

> Dices que hace un siglo no había árboles allí donde ahora crecen. Bien pero, ¿Los había hace doscientos? Seguramente sí, por tanto los bosques no "crecen" sólo recuperan lo que les fue, literalmente, arrancado.


Eso está claro. A lo que me refiero es a que no están menguando por "desertización".




> Otra pregunta que hay que hacerse es, ¿están creciendo los bosques endémicos o tan sólo son meras repoblaciones naturales de especies mejor adaptadas a las condiciones actuales?


¿Las encinas? Es el árbol de máximo potencial ecológico de esta zona desde el "Periodo Atlántico" hace 6.000 años.




> Otra más: ¿Estos bosques que crecen ahora por sí mismos son esos que se ven tan "naturalmente" colocados en filas y columnas?


¿¿?? Yo por aquí no conozco nada así salvo los olivares, a los cuales por supuesto no me refiero.

----------


## No Registrado

Tiene razón Azakán. Los que andamos por el campo y también en zonas de ríos sabemos a ciencia cierta que hay más bosque ahora que hace unas décadas. y no me refiero a bosque de pino carrasco (el habitual de repoblación) sino a bosque de encina, rebollos, etc... Es decir el autóctono y el que aguanta de verdad.

En el visor que pone Azakán se puede comprobar lo que la memoria no nos deja.

La razón, a mi forma de ver, es simple:
Hace décadas el campo estaba más poblado, y se incidía sobre la vegetación en tres aspectos fundamentales:
A-Roturación para cultivo. No me refiero a grandes extensiones que siguen existiendo, sobre todo en Levante y Andalucía, sino a las pequeñas explotaciones domésticas que servían para autoconsumo y pequeña venta local. Muchas de esas parcelas se han abandonado y el bosque enseguida lo ha recuperado.

B-El necesario uso de la leña. No hay que olvidar que hasta hace poco se cocinaba con leña en los pueblos, igualmente se hacía picón, carbón vegetal, etc... Y se calentaba la gente con leña también. Se cortaba todo lo cortable, la visión de la naturaleza no era la de hoy. Pero la raíz de esa vegetación ahí siguió, y rebrotó.

C-La ganadería. En todos los pueblos había ganado, bien vacuno, ovejas, cabras o caballos. Antes la leche (yo lo recuerdo en las vaquerías del centro de Madrid) se iba a comprar a la vaquería donde estaban las vacas. Y en los pueblos, parte de la economía estaba basada en eso. Ni que decir tiene que ese ganado no se alimentaba con pienso, sino con la vegetación del campo. Pequeños arbolillos, brotes bajos de ramas, etc... eran sistemáticamente comidos. Hoy en día el ganado no existe o bien está estabulado en muchos pueblos, por tanto la vegetación sube.

 En definitiva, el cambio de combustible de la leña y el carbón al petróleo y derivados, el abandono del campo (brutal) y el abandono de la ganadería, ha hecho que el bosque vuelva a resurgir, y bastante.

----------


## Salut

Aupa Azakán,

Vamos a ver, cuando se habla de cambio climático no se está hablando de desertización. Poco o nada tienen que ver una cosa con la otra: la desertización es la destrucción del suelo, normalmente a mano del hombre... y el cambio climático es, en el caso peninsular, una pluviometría menor.

Y aunque digas que son datos manipulados, es una evidencia que lamentablemente se está dando en TODAS las cuencas -incluida la del Segura y otras donde no hay intereses creados-.

También está la cuestión de que existe una gran diferencia entre pluviometría y escorrentía. Precisamente lo que comentas (y que todos sabemos) de la recuperación de los bosques autóctonos, tiene su parte negativa: que al final la escorrentía es menor.

Los bosques son una maravilla para evitar la erosión -y colmatación de los embalses-, para reducir drásticamente las crecidas y avenidas -facilitando la regulación de los embalses-, para hacer más regulares los caudales, etc.

Pero el efecto neto sobre el caudal, tomando el conjunto del año, es a una menor escorrentía. Y esto es tan sencillo de entender como que se aumenta la infiltración en acuíferos, se pierden algunos litros de agua por intercepción, otros por evapotranspiración, etc.


Además del efecto de los árboles, dado que las pérdidas por intercepción y evapotranspiración son más o menos fijas, con independencia de lo que llueva... pues una reducción del 5% de la pluviometría puede suponer tranquilamente un 10% de reducción de la escorrentía, sin que haya cambios de uso del suelo de por medio.


Ea, espero que con esto se aclaren algunos conceptos...

----------


## Azakán

> También está la cuestión de que existe una gran diferencia entre pluviometría y escorrentía. Precisamente lo que comentas (y que todos sabemos) de la recuperación de los bosques autóctonos, tiene su parte negativa: que al final la escorrentía es menor.


Eso es cierto. Pero mejor que no se enteren algunos, que son capaces de talar la Serranía de Cuenca entera.

Aparte de lo del "cambio climático", que yo honestamente, tengo mis dudas, lo que es indiscutible es que la desertización NO avanza, allá donde el hombre no está actuando con barbaridades como plantación de árboles donde no debe hacerse, construcciones equivocadas, regadíos salvajes y demás usos destructivos del suelo y de la red hídrica.

----------


## culipardo

Amigo Azakán me temo que los datos que avalan el cambio climático son irrefutables y, hoy por hoy, están avalados por la gran mayoría de la comunidad científica. Lo que si puede dar lugar a dudas es que el origen sea por la actividad humana o forme parte de un ciclo natural.

----------


## culipardo

Y volviendo al tema de la lluvia en el mes de mayo, cabe recordar que este mes, al menos en la zona centro, debe ser lluvioso. De hecho hay refranes que hablan del beneficio de la lluvia para la agricultura en estas fechas: "me ha venido como agua de mayo", incluso me acuerdo que de pequeños cuando queríamo insultar a otro chico le decíamos: "eres tonto o es que te falta el agua de mayo?"

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y volviendo al tema de la lluvia en el mes de mayo, cabe recordar que este mes, al menos en la zona centro, debe ser lluvioso. De hecho hay refranes que hablan del beneficio de la lluvia para la agricultura en estas fechas: "me ha venido como agua de mayo", incluso me acuerdo que de pequeños cuando queríamo insultar a otro chico le decíamos: "eres tonto o es que te falta el agua de mayo?"


Supongo, que eso será por que las tormentas se suceden un día sí, y otro también. Ahora mismo están creciedno por el sistema central.

----------


## Luján

Nuevo mapa de humedad de la AEMET:



Empieza el verano.

----------


## sergi1907

El naranja y el amarillo empiezan a dominar y eso que aún estamos en mayo.

----------


## ben-amar

> El naranja y el amarillo empiezan a dominar y eso que aún estamos en mayo.


Mucho me temo que a partir de ahora, eso es lo que toca.
Los regadios comenzaran a funcionar a "to trapo" y las reservas a disminuir en la misma proporcion en que aumenta la sequedad del suelo

----------


## Luján

Último mapa de humedad de suelo de mayo:



Pese a lo seco que se ve, algo más abajo los acuíferos rebosan agua. Y las lluvias de estos días ayudarán bastante, aunque no se reflejen en estos mapas de cada 10 días.

----------


## ben-amar

Ya mismo habra que ponerse gafas oscuras para mirar estos mapas, ya deslumbran  :Cool:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ya mismo habra que ponerse gafas oscuras para mirar estos mapas, ya deslumbran


Pues verás el del 20 de Julio, cuando esté todo naranja, menos la franja del norte.

----------


## Luján

Humedad del suelo a 10 de junio.

----------


## perdiguera

Ya llega esa naranja veraniega brr...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ya llega esa naranja veraniega brr...


Pues espera a la siguiente actualización, que te vas a enterar... :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Pues espera a la siguiente actualización, que te vas a enterar...


Aquí la tienes, ya con unos días de retraso:

humedad de suelo. Mapa del 20 de junio. AEMET:

----------


## perdiguera

Ya no es ni el tercio norte; ya va por el quinto norte.¿Cuando parará?

----------


## Luján

> Ya no es ni el tercio norte; ya va por el quinto norte.¿Cuando parará?


Pues me imagino que ya ha parado (o no), ya que apenas queda terreno ya que no esté en amarillo.

Mapa a 30 de junio:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hace falta como el comer que venga un mes entero de estos mapas...



Y asunto resuelto  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Hace falta como el comer que venga un mes entero de estos mapas...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Y asunto resuelto


Si eso viene en julio o agosto, ya nos podemos despedir de la meteorología. Entraremos en algo así como en la peli El Dia de Mañana  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aunque no nos guste, en estas épocas tocan estos colores. Lo que tiene que pasar es que en otoño-invierno cambien rapidito a verdes-azules.

----------


## REEGE

Dos meses... eso es lo que nos espera sin practicamente lluvias, al menos en el Fresnedas!! Son los meses en "blanco" del año y por lo menos por aquí las temperaturas máximas no superan los 30º... Por ahora, quitando algunos días, aquí tenemos un verano muy agradable... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> por lo menos por aquí las temperaturas máximas no superan los 30º... Por ahora, quitando algunos días, aquí tenemos un verano muy agradable...


Qué suerte...

Cuando llegamos a los 40 esos días de calor, y yo encima con fiebres, no veas la que pasé  :Cool: 

Y encima, con la piscina cerrada. Se ve que el ayuntamiento, no ha tenido tiempo en todo el año para arreglar la piscina, y se han puesto a hacerlas ahora... anda que, así va España  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

Nuevo mapa de humedad de suelo, a día 10 de julio.

----------


## perdiguera

:Mad: Sólo nos quedan los Pirineos. :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Sólo nos quedan los Pirineos.


Siempre nos quedará el Pirineo..... ¿O era París?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Es lo que toca. Sólo queda esperar que para el 15 de septiembre ya haya empezado a desaparecer el naranja, dejando al menos amarillos en el sureste y verditos claros en el resto.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Siempre nos quedará el Pirineo..... ¿O era París? 
> 
> Es lo que toca. *Sólo queda esperar que para el 15 de septiembre ya haya empezado a desaparecer el naranja, dejando al menos amarillos en el sureste y verditos claros en el resto*.


Antes antes...
Siempre para la segunda mitad de Agosta empieza a refrescar, y para los días 15-20, se suele acercar una borrasca o aire frío, y nos dejan por aquí abajo tormentas. Por ejemplo el año pasado cayeron 20L/m2, en Sevilla el día 17, y en mi pueblo de los últimos 5 años para atrás ha llovido en feria(15-18), o en los días anteriores-porteriores.

----------


## ben-amar

Ese naranja es lo que hay para estas fechas, y la alerta por probabilidad de incedios aumenta de forma notable. Esperemos que este año disminuyan en numero e intensidad.

----------


## Luján

Nuevo mapa: 20 de julio.



Sólo queda algo de humedad en el norte, y gracias a las últimas precipitaciones, que si no tampoco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anda que no hace tiempo que no se actualiza esto...









Vaya mapas más feos...

----------


## sergi1907

Unos mapas que deprimen bastante, y lo peor es que no se ven cambios a la vista.

----------


## embalses al 100%



----------


## sergi1907

Un mapa más bien propio del verano, se necesitan lluvias generales de manera urgente

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Un mapa más bien propio del verano, se necesitan lluvias generales de manera urgente


Después del invierno que llevamos, no me extraña por nuestras zonas. El otro día los coches levantaban polvo por los carriles.
Lo que me extraña, es no ver azules, por el Norte.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya que feos siguen viniendo los mapas de Humedad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Además ahora la AEMET también ofrece en su apartado Vigilancia de la Sequía, estos nuevos mapas:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, voy a poner los nuevos mapas actualizados:











Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Casi toda la península en muy seco, y estamos en mayo :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Sergi... que vas un mes atrasado, jejeje, bueno seguro que lo dices por el Refrán.
HASTA EL CUARENTA DE MAYO...
Ah, pensaba!! :Big Grin: 
Lo que pensabamos... mal año de lluvias éste año hidrológico.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Vaya mapas... :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

El último mapa, desolador :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Sahara. En vez de España.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía...
En la mayoría de la Península ha caido menos de la mitad de lo que se corresponde...
Ay, como no llueve este otoño...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ay, como no llueve este otoño...


Tendremos que sumergir a San Isidro en agua, a ver si así llueve...

Antiguamente en muchos lugares también se sumergían crucifijos, rosarios e incluso reliquias de santos.

----------


## sergi1907

> Tendremos que sumergir a San Isidro en agua, a ver si así llueve...
> 
> Antiguamente en muchos lugares también se sumergían crucifijos, rosarios e incluso reliquias de santos.


Pues habrá que probarlo, porque empieza a ser bastante urgente que llueva

----------


## Hispaniol

Hola a todos. :Smile: 

No parece que vaya a mejorar en cuanto a precipitaciones... :Frown: 

Saludos cordiales

----------


## sergi1907

Hola Hispaniol, bienvenido al foro :Smile: 

Nos quedan unas cuantas semanas que sufrir, esperemos que en la segunda quincena de agosto cambie la situación.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Bienvenido al foro Hispaniol :Smile: 


Para el viernes en Hellín se esperan tormentas importantes y para últimos de Julio y primeros de Agosto tambien se esperan precipitaciones, no muy abundantes pero veré el agua caer :Big Grin:

----------


## Hispaniol

Muchas gracias a los dos :Smile: 


Estoy encantado de haber entrado en esta gran familia con gente tan maravillosa :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bienvenido Hispaniol.

Por aquí por el sur de momento lo único que esperamos es que las temperaturas bajen, con eso de momento...

----------


## Hispaniol

Hola embalses al 100%, 

Yo soy de Riópar (Albacete) y por aquí se está en la gloria, aunque sea en Verano. La máxima hasta ahora en el 2012 creo que ha sido 34ºc y mínima -14ºc en Febrero.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, ante ésto...



... sólo nos queda ésto:

----------


## Luján

El problema es que ni siquiera hay nubes que sembrar.

Y lo de fabricar nubes artificialmente..... como que no lo veo. Si no hay humedad, no puede haber nubes.

El otro día pusieron una peli mala de un grupo de científicos estadounidenses que usaban mini raptors para sembrar el cielo y crear nubes para que lloviera, pero se les iba de las manos y creaban células tormentosas que se formaban y disipaban en menos de una hora, pero no antes de causar graves destrozos a causa de tornados y congelaciones hiperrápidas. Creo que se la peli se llama "tornado de hielo".

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo la he visto. Una paranoia...

Dios, es que está seca hasta la cota cantábrica.
Yo creo que no he visto esto nunca.
Y aquí hace ya 110 días que no cae ni una gota. Casi 1/3 de año.

----------


## perdiguera

Eres muy joven.
Esta situación hace años que se repite.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Eres muy joven.
> Esta situación hace años que se repite.


Sí bueno. La última sequía que he visto fue la de 2009, pero no fue tanto como esta.
Supongo que habrá habido peores.

----------


## perdiguera

Muchas más peores, lo que pasa es que no nos acordamos.

----------


## sergi1907

Por desgracia como bien dice Perdiguera, es una situación que se repite cada x años.
Los que ya tenemos cierta edad hemos visto unas cuantas así.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La última sequía que he visto fue la de 2009, pero no fue tanto como esta.
> Supongo que habrá habido peores.


La del 90 al 95 fue terrible.

- Cijara, García de Sola y Orellana tan sólo almacenaban 42,48 Hm3
- La Serena tan sólo tenía un 2% de su capacidad
- El embalse de Los Canchales se secó directamente...

Seguro que Los terrines se acordará de ver al Zújar seco igual que un estropajo  :Frown:

----------


## Los terrines

Yo recuerrdo haber oído a mi padre entonces que él creía que la hierba no volvería a salir, que la sequía había acabado hasta con la simiente; pero el campo es muy agradecido cuando llueve, y, afortunadamente, mi padre estaba equivocado.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía...
Mañana en cuanto puede me pondré a buscar estas cosas.
Estas efemérides meteorológicas históricas tantos por sequías como todo lo contrario, me encantan, y me gusta tener siempre algo guardado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Madre mía...
> Mañana en cuanto puede me pondré a buscar estas cosas.
> Estas efemérides meteorológicas históricas tantos por sequías como todo lo contrario, me encantan, y me gusta tener siempre algo guardado.


Yo tengo guardados algunos datos, incluso algunos pdfs de las medidas urgentes que aprobó el Gobierno de entonces para paliar los efectos de aquella brutal sequía.

De hecho, se llegó a prohibir utilizar agua de los embalses para dar de beber al ganado. Obviamente los riegos estaban tajantemente prohibidos, y muchas poblaciones con fuertes restricciones de agua, hasta tal punto de sólo para beber e higiene.

----------


## perdiguera

En Barcelona se llegó a traer agua de Tarragona en barco. Y no se llegó, pero se estudió traerla también de Palma. Una borrasca que duró tres o cuatro días acabó con los problemas y por arte de birlibirloque se olvidó el asunto.

----------


## Luján

> En Barcelona se llegó a traer agua de Tarragona en barco. Y no se llegó, pero se estudió traerla también de Palma. Una borrasca que duró tres o cuatro días acabó con los problemas y por arte de birlibirloque se olvidó el asunto.


De eso me acuerdo, pero pensaba que era para abastecer a Palma.

Comentaron en las noticias que el agua del barco sabía a petróleo, ya que el barco había sido un petrolero.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pff, madre mía.
Seguro que mis padres y mis abuelos se acuerdan.

Eso de transportar agua en barco, también ha pasado hace relativamente poco, ¿no?

----------


## perdiguera

El agua a Mallorca se llevó desde el Ebro y sabía a pintura, Borrell era ministro, y fué en el año 1995.
El agua a Barcelona vino de Tarragona, de la petroquímica, y fué mucho más cercano en el tiempo, mayo de 2008. Gobernaba el tripartito y se alquilaron 10 barcos distintos. Pero sólo llegaron a descargarse unos tres o cuatro. En principio se iban a gastar 21 millones de euros pero la cosa quedó en unos 6. Incluyendo las obras que se hicieron en los puertos para llevar tuberías para cargar y descargar agua y que dejaron, o eso dijeron, por si volvían a hacer falta.
También se habló de traer agua del Segre desde Bolvir, pasando por el túnel del Cadí. O de ampliar el mini trasvase de Tarragona hasta conectarlo con la red de ATLL empresa encargada de la distribución del agua en la región metropolitana de Barcelona.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Las lluvias se notan... sólo hace falta que vengan más y empiecen a extender los verdes y azules, que el amarillo y naranja lo tenemos muy visto ya.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Buena noticia :Smile: , pero, no se esperan muchas lluvias al menos para la próxima semana y media. :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya tenemos los mapas de AEMET de Septiembre:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya tenemos la actualización de ayer.









Hacía tiempo que no veia un mapa tan lleno de azul.

----------


## perdiguera

Fijáos en la cueca del Duero, prácticamente no ha llovido.
Y el suelo más seco en mi tierra natal.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hace ya tiempo que no se ponen los mapas.
Y además los han actualizado.

----------


## REEGE

Mama, que caliente está la zona del Guadalquivir.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

